# Hotronix® Offers New Caddie™ Shelves Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hotronix® has released a video showing decorators how to improve heat printing production speed by using the new Heat Press Caddie™ Shelves. The shelves help decorators with limited space keep heat transfers, apparel, and accessories within an arm’s reach. Heat Press Caddie™ Shelves are compatible with both the Hotronix Heat Press Caddie™ and the Hotronix Pedestal Air Fusion® heat press. 

To view the video, visit Heat Press Machine Manufacturer | Stahls' Hotronix Heat Press Educational Videos| Stahlsâ€™ Hotronix.

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

